# Using remote desktop with Vista Home Premium 64-bit



## Raptor22 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi guys... I have a series of questions about this topic:

I'm using Vista Home Premium 64-bit SP1 on my desktop PC... and on my laptop I have Home Premium 32-bit SP1... when I'm away from home and on my laptop (school, work, etc) I would like to connect to my desktop at home so I can run stuff, etc etc etc... but the problem is I don't know how to set these things up!! I don't even know if it's possible for a 32-bit to connect to a 64-bit.

As for the connection on the desktop, it is hooked up on a Linksys WRT54GL router running DSL. Laptop would connect mainly wirelessly. I don't have any "aftermarket" firewall programs on my desktop (only Windows Firewall enabled).

I've never done anything with remote desktop before except back in the days when I had dedicated servers (those had info provided with remote desktop connection etc etc). I'm desperate to find a way to do it with my own machines!!

Any help appreciated. Good day!

Raptor22


----------



## wieweet (Nov 5, 2008)

teamviewer is the easyest way to do that http://www.teamviewer.com/
its very very easy to set up jus launch on both ends and enter the ID and the password and it conacts and instantly schows you whats on the pc and it works very smooth
i think you can also set it up to run at startup so you can do stuf like restarting the computer ect...

logmein is a more complex one ut it has more options https://secure.logmein.com

windows has a build in tool to but i don't like it that much


----------



## Raptor22 (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome! I'm trying them both out right now. Thanks for your ideas!


----------

